# Let's play 'It's my DashCam what happened next...'



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

First trip to / from London... typical incidents... 4 a bit of fun click if you'd like to play guess what happened next.

Joining A13





Down in the sewer





Almost home





Am sure u all have better, so please share


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

That a1 grrr. I hate that where people decide to cut a slice through a multi lane roundabout. Just turn the frigging wheel!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a roundabout I regularly go through with two lanes approaching two lanes round and two lanes exiting to go straight on along a dual carriageway. Almost guaranteed every time the car in the left lane will cut across the roundabout squeezing anyone in the right lane into applying the brakes. The other day there was a petrol tanker in the left lane and knowing a small roundabout can be tricky for a large vehicle I kept behind just in case. I needn't have bothered - the tanker kept perfectly in the left lane despite its size leaving me plenty of room. Now why can't a little hatchback manage that? :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

John-H said:


> There's a roundabout I regularly go through with two lanes approaching two lanes round and two lanes exiting to go straight on along a dual carriageway. Almost guaranteed every time the car in the left lane will cut across the roundabout squeezing anyone in the right lane into applying the brakes. The other day there was a petrol tanker in the left lane and knowing a small roundabout can be tricky for a large vehicle I kept behind just in case. I needn't have bothered - the tanker kept perfectly in the left lane despite its size leaving me plenty of room. Now why can't a little hatchback manage that? :roll:


Happens almost every day to me on the way to work


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

John-H said:


> There's a roundabout I regularly go through with two lanes approaching two lanes round and two lanes exiting to go straight on along a dual carriageway. Almost guaranteed every time the car in the left lane will cut across the roundabout squeezing anyone in the right lane into applying the brakes. The other day there was a petrol tanker in the left lane and knowing a small roundabout can be tricky for a large vehicle I kept behind just in case. I needn't have bothered - the tanker kept perfectly in the left lane despite its size leaving me plenty of room. Now why can't a little hatchback manage that? :roll:


John, dont you understand how wide a Micra is when it is being driven by a fuckwit? Far wider than any tanker... how could they possibly hope to stay in the outside lane on a roundabout...

I tend to favour the, can see exactly what they are about to do, stay just far enough back that they wont take your front bumper off, give them a good blast of the horn when they cut across in front and make them dirty their knickers because they dont even realise there is anyone they there...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is just one of those situations where I wish I was driving a big old tank of a car like an old Volvo - with RSJs type bumpers. I could stay in my lane alongside these tossers and if they cut across my lane .... well I wouldn't be worried. :twisted:


----------

